# MIUI on Inc2



## hunter7773 (Jul 31, 2011)

was wondering if miui ws coming to the incredbile 2?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Might want to do a little more research next time, as it already is. Basically, as soon as CyanogenMod supports a new device, MIUI kangs it within a week.

Also, please post in the correct forum next time. Verizon discussion isn't the proper place for asking about a specific device. :androidwink:


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

im running it right now and it works great


----------



## TheAtheistReverend (Jul 28, 2011)

1.9.9 is out!


----------

